

Rubygems down? - altlabs
http://rubygems.org/

======
altlabs
This would explain what is going on -
<https://twitter.com/dnsimple/status/341538008941613056>

------
kamilio
It is down! (Stuttgart, Germany)

------
gbuckingham89
No problems for me in the UK.

